# Have you been bullied? - Introverts



## Dharma Ga

Same poll, but for introverts


----------



## snail

Yes. I was bullied ruthlessly for nearly the entire duration of my public school experience, from preschool through high school, both physically and emotionally. I still have psychological issues because of it, even now, and I suspect that it set the pattern for my adult relationships.


----------



## efromm

Yes I was bullied. I wish I could go back in time and just punch back now!!! Maybe it would have not been so bad if I would have just hit back. I just could not bring myself to hurt another person. My attitude has changed dramatically because of it..


----------



## snail

I couldn't bring myself to hurt anyone, either, and even today am not the sort to fight back. I don't regret being a pacifist, but I wish that I had known some kind of non-offensive martial arts to deflect attacks without becoming an aggressor.


----------



## helmetel

No, but that may be because I'm so introverted that I don't notice so people don't usually bother. Except I just seem to be one of those people who doesn't get bullied at all, even though I'm very quiet and a bit of a nerd - people just stay away from me. Makes school, at least in the social sense, very easy.


----------



## INFPeter

efromm said:


> Yes I was bullied. I wish I could go back in time and just punch back now!!! Maybe it would have not been so bad if I would have just hit back. I just could not bring myself to hurt another person. My attitude has changed dramatically because of it..


I had sort of the same experience. In elementary school their were a group of boys that used to harass me on the playground where I lived. One of them would then start a physical fight with me. Fortunately almost always I was able to overpower and pin the other. I would then look into his eyes and not be able to punch him in the face..at that point I would run home crying. I got picked on up through the 7th grade by various boys. In eighth grade I said no more and started strength training and my body responded incredibly to it. In high school there were rumors floating about that I used steroids(never touched them). I am ashamed of it now but in high school I hung out with kids that engaged in bullying behavior and I enjoyed it. It was kind of like that movie "Welcome to the Dollhouse" where the gilr that was bullied in the end becomes a bully.l


----------



## EspressiveGirl

*I was bullied throughout my entire K-8th grade school years. It became so bad in middle school (7-8 grades) that I had to leave my classes 5 minutes before anyone else so I would be safe in the hallways. Usually a guidance counselor or a VP would escort me, even then. I also had a desk placed in the Guidance office where I could come to anytime I wanted to do my work. I would get jumped in the middle of class because I wouldn't let people cheat off my work. That happened to me about 5 times.*

*Granted, the school I went to tried very hard to fix things for me as well as they could, but it didn't help that I was intelligent, verbal and stubborn. I wouldn't budge when they threatened me. It mostly came from other female students (which probably explains why I don't usually have female friends). Although, one time I recall a boy throwing me against a wall outside of Science class and smacking me so hard my glasses broke.*

*I was really, really small. I was about 4'9" and weighed all of 70lbs then. So I was a very easy target. Once I got to high school though, for some reason this group of really big guys (seriously, they all weighed over 180lbs...) took me under their wings and I never had to worry about that stuff ever again.*

*Needless to say, they're still some of my closest friends...one of them even named their daughter after me. Go figure!*


----------



## bdubs

The abuse was always social. I have always been awkward/naive in social situations and there were a handfull of people in gradeschool who would do their best to exentuate that trait in me.


----------



## NARCO

I confronted bullies for bullying others.roud: But I don't recall ever being bullied myself.


----------



## Nightriser

I do not recall any bullying. There were instances of people making fun of me, but no persistent harassment. People seemed to like me well enough, but mostly, as helmetel said, I was probably too introverted for anyone to care.


----------



## Ikari T

I've been bullied by every single person I know except my grandma. This doesn't come without consequences.


----------



## Dharma Ga

I was bullied the minute I stepped into the school system straight through to University and two years of hell there, with a thankful break in my Highschool years, from reading the other posts by the E's it seems like the I's generally seem to have coped less with bullying? not fought back etc,


----------



## Ćerulean

I think it's fair to say I've had my share of bullying. In my younger years I lived in many different cultures, so it became difficult to adapt and be expected to be treated the same. I was born on the Mainland USA but moved to Hawaii (Oahu) at the age of nine - just one of the three other places I've lived. Being probably the only white kid at my public grade school, you can imagine that friend-making wasn't easy for me, and the natives were big on picking on those of us who were not from "their" country. Honestly, I think the INFJ thing kicked in early for me; conflict and I were on different terms, so I had no way of dealing with it. I was so used to being treated with disrespect, that insults seemed to just bounce off me. Igorning people, mixed with apathy, was my only defense mechanism. There were obvious ethnic differences which contributed to my bullying but it is also my name. I'm not going to release that information, but it is very uncommon and easy to sneak a joke on. People teased me with my name on and off till about half-way through high school. Now, in adulthood, people are more interested in the uniqueness of my name, ask background questions 'n such. It really is a much different life than I was living those many years ago. I've considered changing it in the past, but consider it legend to who I am. I'm unique. I didn't plan for it to turn out that way, it just did.

Otherwise, I think it's safe to say my introverted side was developed in part of genetic factors but more broadly because of how I was raised. No Nature vs. Nurture debate please ^_^ Even today, I would consider myself an extroverted person to a degree. Then again, that's probably just my extroverted feeling. Eh.


----------



## Happy

I was the bully in elementary school. I changed when I got smacked by a girl. lol. Straightened me up.:tongue:


----------



## mcgooglian

I can't remember ever being bullied in school. I was pretty introverted and I got along with pretty much everybody.


----------



## Alanna

I was never bullied in school, I think probably because I was good at sports and mostly hung out with kids who were good at sports, and that sort of group is never really bullied. I think if I had not been good at sports I could have become a target, because I was generally pretty nerdy. In middle school my friends started calling me "Alanna the Librarian" because every day after school instead of walking home I would just go to the public library to read and take out books.

I am proud to say I never was a bully either. Once, when all my friends formed an "I Hate Jenna" club, I sought out Jenna and befriended her. Also I would tell everyone to shut up when they yelled mean things to this girl Kirsty. I just wanted everyone to get along.

I think kids can be so cruel. Everybody talks about them as if they were so innocent, but they haven't yet figured out how they can effect other people, so they're mean just for fun.


----------



## NephilimAzrael

I was bullied in primary school (elementary).. I was a big, lumbering fat kid. That was getting me a lot of unwanted attention.
This changed quickly when one guy went too far. He taunted me for getting the best scores on a test. Now, I could take the physical and verbal abuse, I was thick-skinned for that. But at 7 years old and unleashing my mental faculties, the insult to my intelligence was unbearable. So I uppercut him with a pendulum swing and knocked him out.. Then the rest just sort of blacked-out. Needless to say, I was not taunted, teased or bullied in that school again.

Next scenario was in secondary. Two scummy kids from the poor-side tried it on with me. I got very antsy for a while. Then one evening, this fella started throwing punches at me. They were love-taps by comparison to what I got growing up (maternal abuse). So I stared him in the face as this went on. He slowed, I grabbed his fist, turned his arm round his back, and threw him over a railing onto some stairs. Yet again, not bullied again.

I did bully, once. But at this stage I was about 13-14 and had very ENTP traits.. I got in with a group and we traced that group of scumbags that had bullied me in primary & earlier in the secondary block. So we hassled them for a while. It only came to violence twice. But we just taunted them mostly.

From 15 onwards, I defended people who were and weren't my friends. I could not tolerate abusive behaviour. I also would not tolerate aggression any longer (yes, I was loved up). If I saw a fight I would normally break it. If I saw a slagging match I would normally diffuse it. It was an interesting young life. But luckily I went off to Uni at 17.. So I happily got into a more tolerant atmosphere sooner.


----------



## Jrquinlisk

I seem to have lucked out on this for the most part. Maybe because I was such a teacher's pet. I was bullied by one kid in fourth grade for all of three days before I sicced his teacher on him. I got a written apology and 8 years of peace and quiet.

Kinda wish that had occurred to me during my freshman year at college. A third of my floormates were cool, a third of them were complete jackasses, and the other third...I never really knew that well.


----------



## mcgooglian

Come to think of it, there was one kid when we were in grade 3 who kept making fun of me so I just started making fun of him too and we somehow ended up becoming friends until he moved away. Skip ahead to last term: one guy attempted to insult me while he was with a large group of friends and I was only with 2 people, I just laughed at him when he made the insult and took a step forward. He ran away really quickly. It didn't hurt that I'm shaped like a smaller football player (muscular with some extra padding) and he was small. I also have my minions.


----------



## Sleepy

I was bullied at the age of 13-15. I think it happened because I was just too soft and also physically weak. I never fought back. I also developed physically much later than boys of my age. At some point it got pretty bad. On weekends some people used to call our house in the middle of the night. They were probably at a party getting drunk, and wanted to have some fun on my account. But I was never alone, I had friends all the time, so it could have been worse. It got physical (pushing), but never real violence. I think my enemies still liked me on some level and they had some sense of how far they could go. I think that what I experienced was not that bad, compared to what some other people have been (and are going) through. I was never afraid of going to school.
But still today - I'm in my thirties - when I meet the people that bullied me, I am very reserved. I'm on my guard. it can be really hard to forget things.

It's funny, some people used to think that I was really good in school. Because usually the smart nerds are the ones being bullied. But I was never interested in school. I was always average.


----------



## Ormazd

Elementary school was for the most part bullyless. But when I got to middle school it was pretty bad, in the hallways I'd get shoved into lockers and whatever just about everyday, picked on in class, harrassed in the bus, you know, all that fun stuff. It didn't help that I had no friends in that school. And when I tried to get help from the administration I just got ostracized more because I was a "tattler" or some stupid thing like that. Near the end of that year I would pretend to be sick for weeks at a time, leave school a few hours early, and mostly just keep to myself and say as little as I possibly could. The next year I went to an alternative school and went there until I graduated (I tried taking a few classes at the normal high school but I couldn't stand it for various reasons).


----------



## Coccinellidae

Yes, I've been bullied mentally.

When I was younger, I was bullied by older boys who lived in the same neighborhood as I did. I don't know why they started mocking me, I didn't do anything for it. At first it was about my hat (ridiculous), which had nothing weird about. Then they started mocking me about that that i picked up some CD from ground. Then because I "had sex" with some boy. I was 8-9 then, how can I do something like this! It was just a nasty rumor and of course they believed it and took it as a truth. They also bullied me because of my parents.
I've been bullied because of my parents. Actually - because of their age. They are old. When I was about 10, my mom was 53 and father even older - 62. Yeah, I know they're old and sometimes we even have problems because of different age (different understanding, morals) but they're still my parents and I love them as they love me. Although I don't get the best with them. Sometimes they're too stuck with their old morals and it's hard for me as their child to talk something about them. Yeah, that's why i keep my secrets and things for my own.. that's why me and my mom don't have friendship, only parent and child relationship. Because of this I was bullied at school too. Oh, those moments were horrible. 
The most painful bulling for me was in 6th grade, when my classmate started to bully me. At first everything was OK, and I trusted him so much that I even told him that I had a crush on his friend. Everything was still okay.. until he saw me "growing into a woman". He couldn't take it and he started to harass me mentally (every, everyday) and I cried a lot and couldn't wait the school's end.
It all got over, when primary school got over.. and once again, I was free.. of him.
And oh, there's some more stories. But I don't want to talk about them. 
It's hard to remember, because those moments were painful, but I'm stronger now. Although - I don't think it's right. People shouldn't act like this. It makes only pain, pain and pain...
And sorry for my English, it's not my mother language. :wink:


----------



## Midnight Runner

I have been severely bullied emotionally by my older brother and a bit by my father, though my father realized what he was doing and stopped as soon as he knew what was happening. My brother on the other hand has not stopped and gets worse when I retaliate.

Though on the whole I think it has made me a better person even with the emotional scarring attached. I certainly won't do the same to my little siblings and if or when I have kids I will definitely make sure they don't have the same problems.


----------



## SPtheGhost

in middle school i was bullied to quite a ridiculous extent

i remember one day i was walking from the cafeteria to my class and was being taunted by this guy and i was trying to ignore him so he kicked me in my hand and sprained my wrist really bad , it was swollen for two weeks ..after that i had enough so in our art class not to soon after that, while he was taunting me he came closer to attack so i punched him as hard as i could cutting my hand and knocking out one of his teeth ...we both got suspended but i was never bullied again after that so it was worth it 

looking back i realize that i gained alot from the whole thing because i better realized my self worth but also the emotional fragility of others ,it definitely played a big part in me growing up


----------



## Schadenfreude

I was bullied when I was in preschool but I eventually learned to fight for myself.. if they're going too far.
One would steal my pencils or get my lunch money, it was terrible.


----------



## SaraBell

I was never bullied in school...I was very quiet, but everyone mostly let me be... with the occasional extrovert asking me why I'm so quiet (though not in a mean way, they were just curious). Once in elementary school one guy tried to bully me...he was a popular kid and bullied several other people. He turned to me from his desk (his seat was in front of mine) and said something that was meant to provoke (though I can't remember what) and I just looked up and gave him a somewhat bored/slightly annoyed look. He turned back around and never tried to bother me again so I guess it worked lol. I also generally stood up for others being bullied, unless I felt they were being immature/stupid in their way of self defense.


----------



## SuperunknownVortex

Yes, I was bullied. Of course, the 'system' was designed as to where when I defended myself I was as severely punished as the bullier himself.


----------



## OctoberSkye

I was bullied a lot in elementary school and some in middle school. I don't remember anything physical, just being made fun of. A teacher even did it. I guess I was an easy target.

In high school, I was pretty much left alone. The occasional "mean girl" would try to humiliate me, but it didn't bother me that much by then.


----------



## Immemorial

I've had the fortune to never experience severe bullying.

A few times I've had it happen, due to my unfortunately high tolerance. But never any long term or extensive torment.


----------



## NightSkyGirl

> Have you been bullied?


Not really. The only times I can remember someone trying to bully me was in 6th grade. There were two girls in the class who seemed to want to take "lead" of everyone. They would make everyone pass notes around in class that said mean things about other people but when the note would get to me I would tear it up and crumble it on the side of my desk. They were so upset that they started to send notes that at the end said "(insert my name here) you _better_ pass it." I still refused and did the same. I would not take part in anything that would put someone else down just for the sake of feeling better about yourself. They never confronted me about this face to face though, I think it's because I was taller than them. In the end we ended up becoming friends, haha. Kids. :tongue:

Oh! Oh! I just remembered other people trying to bully me. This time I was older though(high school). This are all isolated incidents which is why they didn't come to mind immediately. This one time I fell asleep on the school bus going home. This was summer school. Then I felt someone tap me on the head with a rolled up paper or notebook, so I woke up. There wasn't many people on the bus, except for the kids at the back and a couple of kids at the front. I was sitting sort of in the middle. I decided to ignore it, so that person did it again and then a third time. By that time I was already annoyed because they were either clearly looking for a reaction on my part or just to seem funny in front of his friends. So I stood up in the bus and said "What's your problem?" And he was like "Oh, it wasn't me, it was this guy." He pointed to someone else laughing. But I already knew who it was. So I told him, "If you have the guts to be trying to hit me why don't you have the courage to tell it to my face? Do you have a problem?" And everyone went "OOOOOOOH!" You know how kids are, haha. And he was just embarrassed and didn't say anything. That was the end of it.


----------



## thestrangewarrior

Not really physically, but it was pretty bad mentally. The bus for me was the worst. A lot of it was I knew did not have to put of with other people's stupidity and I took things too seriously back then. Usually I was the one who got into trouble. It's funny because people would cuss on the bus all the time and not get into trouble, but when I said something that wasn't even a cuss word, I got in trouble for something I didn't do. That pretty much means that it wasn't only the kids, but the adults sometimes too. I've gotten kicked off the bus too because of inappropriate ways of dealing with people. Even had a bus driver shut the door right in front of my face one day before I was about to go to school. 

My relationship with my brother was pretty bad when I was younger too. Worse yet, we had to share the same room, which made for some troubling nights. Thankfully, I'm on better terms with him now, but was pretty bad up until about high school.


----------



## Van

Yeah, in the cowardly behind-your-back way that teenage girls have. I think the worst I got to my face was something like 'omg why don't you wear makeup'. It didn't bother me much.


----------



## Steve MD

I was ruthlessly bullied by nearly everyone (apart from my close friends) all through school until I reached high school and then it suddenly stopped.....


----------



## Immemorial

Dear God.. The INFPs seem to have gotten it the worst of all....

I've never met an INFP who wasn't a lovely person....


----------



## bionic

I was bullied for being "the brain" quite profusely. I was also very quiet and kept to myself. Then in high school I constantly got into fights with guys in my class and gang members. I was also publically humiliated a few times by a group of girls who I had considered good friends. I would fight back and put on a tough facade so I wasn't bothered the last two years of high school. I will never let anyone take advantage of me again.


----------



## lirulin

I have been, but it wasn't that effective, and I didn't always notice.

My mother would viciously insult me whenever I disagreed with her - so I printed out an article on ad hominems and gave it to her. Her punishments would turn into hunger strikes because I would take control of them. Being locked in my room, even without food, was where I wanted to be. People would follow me around at school insulting me - and we'd insult them back with really long dictionary words in elaborate, often rhyming insults. We would write rude poems about them - sonnets, the occasional villanelle. Sometimes rude madlibs. Privately though - but it was fun. I would be shoved into lockers - and I would pull out a book and read.

I was "excluded" from all sorts of social groups I am sure, only I never wanted to be part of them, so I didn't care and I'm not really sure who these people were. None of it really seemed important. It was just idiots - there are a lot of those. meh.

I remember kicking bullies in shins in grade school. Usually when they were bullying someone else though.


----------



## WickedWitch

I've been bullied, by other girls for the most part, but for some reason I've always shrugged it off. They didn't like me because I stood up for "outcasts" and "good grades" and "doing the right thing". Even in my own family, my relatives said I was "too saintly." Also, I was a socially awkward bookworm of a girl who didn't get why sex-related jokes were so funny. 

Come to think of it, I think the nicest thing anyone ever said to me in middle school was, "You're not normal."


----------



## Packey

I was bullied pretty badly at school. I gave as good as I got though. The worst part was the isolation, the main bully in my class was incredibly manipulative and turned all the other kids against me. It wasn't until high school that I actually made some friends.

It wouldn't have so bad if my dad hadn't been a complete bastard and went out of his way to make my life a living hell but hey that's life.


----------



## ray1981

I agree that the isolation was the worst. After my parents divorced I had to move and go to a new school during my early adolescence. I didn´t know anyone in this new neighborhood either which didn´t help. I was picked on by a group of kids there when they saw that I was always alone which branded me as a loser and kept everyone else from ever attempting to befriend me. The abuse was mostly mental but sometimes a little physical and it lasted for 2 years straight. I did not make a single friend at that school and I withdrew from the world so I definitely understand isolation, my parents didn´t seem to care enough to do anything. I´m sure I developed some kind of mood disorder and social phobia because of those two years. The remainder of my adolescence was spent in self-imposed isolation. I still have anxiety and depression issues but because I have more control over my life so I can change what is bothering me. Back then I felt I had no control over any aspect of my life which is basically a recipe for depression.


----------



## entropy

There was only one time someone ever tried to actually bully me. Most people knew I wasn't a big guy but I was tough. I was also quiet and didn't really give people any reason to. One time this kid who had probably 6 inches and 40-50 lbs on me tried giving me shit, so I got pissed off, shoved him against a locker and told him not to bother me again.

He never did. Nobody else did either.


----------



## The Proof

yeah but when I got older I started bullying others myself

then I stopped


----------



## JoetheBull

Was bullied a bit at school and home(brother's two friends lived with us and bullied some of us). Eventually it eased up as I got older. And people started to think I was going to shoot up or blow up the school. Fear the quiet ones:laughing:


----------



## midnightblonde

Yes, I was being deliberately marginalized at a previous place of work. Guess who got fired?

Not so much in school.


----------



## naciketas

I had the habit of giving it back when I was bullied during my younger days. Now I am not doing so. I am giving more importance to the situation of being patient.


----------



## MilkyWay132

No, not yet. However, I am still a teenager so I might get bullied someday...


----------



## rowingineden

I don't know, do the following things constitute bullying to you?


You can't play with us unless you wear/do/say ________!
You can't play with us because you don't believe in God.
You're weird. (Repeated a few times a day throughout the course of my childhood and adolescence)
You're a freak.
You're a tomboy/like a boy. (Implying there was something wrong with my gender expression, but doing so as politely as possible.)
*Implies the following* You're fat. (In early adolescent years.)


----------



## geGamedev

I was bullied, on and off, beginning near the start of Elementary school all the way up to the day Columbine hit the news. Luckily it never escalated far enough for police intervention like a friend of mine. She was in a different school and told me that the people harassing her ended up going to jail for what they did to her and others. :sad:

As a few people mentioned already, I never felt comfortable fighting back and even now I'm primarily interested in the deflective martial arts. I wish I could have put them in their place using their own actions against them. I should have talked back more and helped them make a laughing stock of themselves. Anything to keep my own values as they were, while putting them in their place.

I never really cared what anyone else thought of me, but in a sense, maybe I should have. If I knew how people saw me I could correct how I presented myself so that what they see would be more in line with how I viewed myself. Who knows if that would have changed anything though... (It's something I need to work on regardless)


----------



## Mwuuh

There and then in elementary school I felt like I was being bullied, by not being left alone when I wanted to be alone and not allowed to join in on whatever it was the others were doing if I should want to be with them. I was indeed labelled as "weird", as well as fat and stupid (probably because I had my own ideas and meanings that didn't suit them).

When I look back at it now it seems that the other children were merely pointing out my flaws and laughing at them and I was unable to handle that properly. It's not the worst that can happen a child, but I still felt like I was being bullied, and it felt awful and makes me a bit angry when I think about it.

In my most recent years I've gained lots of friends as weird as I am, and I haven't felt bullied at all - maybe with the exception of my easily brainwashed sister who pities me for not having a boyfriend, but then again I don't really care about her pity. Personally I pity her for not functioning properly without a man by her side and her phone in her hand.


----------



## Kingdom Crusader

I was bullied back in elementary school because I wasn't white AND my personality was different. And just a couple months ago I was sexually harassed by a coworker, which is basically being bullied into sex.


----------



## SimpleSauropod

I suppose a bit in middle school. Some kid got pissed at me for some inexplicable reason and got his friends to try and bully me. Didn't last long since the school got involved and made us stay away from each other. In high school, I was very isolated, but that was more my own issues with depression and coming off as unapproachable than the kids in my class doing anything intentional.


----------



## TheOwl

I was sexually abused (which I count as bullying) and teased for being weird, fat (which I realize now is really ridiculous since I've always had a healthy BMI of about 19.5, although it was lower when I was starving myself), wearing glasses, having a butt chin, having red hair, being pale, having small breasts, being a loner, being a slut etc.

People more often treat me well than badly, though, especially the people I look up to. I'm optimistic about most people.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro

NO EXTROVERTS ALLOWED THEN?

l was bullied in 6th grade lol. l might as well have been an introvert then, l laugh now but it was pretty awful :/

l was a little nerd though, by 8th grade l was like NEARLY ALMOST cool and the bullying ceased.


----------



## Dark NiTe

I was actually hardly ever bullied as a kid, even though I was the small, nerdy, eccentric kid who was an easy target. Adulthood has been an entirely different story though. Usually if I show somebody up, or show even the slightest hint of idealism/intellectualism in an environment that is operated by the fear of a bully(s) I will be targeted. If I stand up to someone's bullshit, I can almost always count on some kind of social and/or emotional manipulation over the course of a long time, as a result. If I give up hope that a female I work with is the least bit reasonable, she will first emotionally blackmail me, and if that doesn't work (lol) she will begin to harass and torture me psychologically, and usually end up trying to take my job away, which has only worked once, at a place that was "ran by men, and controlled by women" as the unofficial company slogan. I've been bullied online, even by psychos who waited months for me to join the spinoff forum that they flirt with the owner of, to control, all because I stood up to their bullying of somebody else as the simple and obvious result of their jealousy. So yeah, I'm no stranger to bullying, though to be honest it gets easier eventually once you realize how innately cowardly they are.


----------



## RALxo

I was bullied in elementary up until some of junior high, but I thank those people for helping me develop the thick skin I have today.


----------



## TwistedMuses

I was okay until I stood my ground, but when stupid and inconsiderate people smelled my fears and weaknesses on 5th grade, they started to mock me, avoid me and just loudly talk about me during lessons/breaks - how stupid or ugly I am. Later (9th or 10th grade) one of the dumbest bullies found my old gag photo and spread it through school, started to blackmail me, again - talk loudly how ***** I am and stuff. Not mentioning the light molesting by my family member I had to stand for 7 years in my childhood. I have already forgotten these things and don't recall much detail.
Now I'm still gooey inside, easily irritated, soft hearted and loud, but keeping that as a secret or people around me don't pay attention to that and appreciate me the way I am.:crazy:


----------



## hailfire

I was one of the odd kids who pretty much went unscathed as far as bullying is concerned. This can be accounted mainly for two reasons:
1) I was the "nice, friendly kid"
2) I was also fairly quiet
No one had any real reasons to pick on me (who picks on the quiet, nice girl?), and anyone who so much as tried to make any overt attempts would lose face with my other classmates, whether or not I was friends with them.
And this is despite me being a bit eccentric, although through elementary and high school, I was able to get away with it - most people thought I was beyond normal.

Now of course, back in elementary school, there were a couple occasions where the odd person did try to say things about me in my presence (but never to my face), but those were very few and very far in between, and I knew they couldn't really do anything to me. Mind you, that doesn't mean that there weren't a handful of people who I'm sure of were not being genuinely nice to me. I knew that those people were fake as three dollar bills and did it so they wouldn't lose face.


----------



## Bear987

We moved around a lot and it was difficult to fit in at each new place. I am an independent person (or have become one b/c of it), so I got by. I still don't like the threat of physical violence though. Makes me shrivel up inside. I, too, daydream about being all-powerful so I could strike back and deter my enemies in any way I saw fit.

Bullying never really stops. Even grown ups (misnomer) bully other grown ups. There's even people (again, misnomer) on this board who sort of follow me (and others) around, telling us that we're racists and misogynists and... one other thing I can't recall right now. Oh: arrogant atheists - that's what it is.


----------



## Obscure

I was bullied but didn't get effected by it 
How to describe this in the easiest way? the _I don't give a fuck_ people bullied me, I didn't feel bad by them. Don't know, if I was more of a _feeler _then I would have felt it.


----------



## Soul Eater

INFP here. Not extensively. There were a few isolated occurrences related to my sexual orientation, but I thought that the people involved in those instances were idiots, so I didn't take what they had to say too seriously. Compared to most young LGBT people in Texas, I think I had it very, very easy.


----------



## Mr.Blayz

awwhhh infp's :'C thats my sister and my introverted me


----------



## WatchingTheParade

I seem to be a magnet for bullying in the workplace, and I'm starting to wonder if it is somehow related to my personality type (in fact that is what drew me to this forum.) I absolutely hate drama, conflict and angst - you bet. But I'd just as soon not look like a walking doormat...

Thanks for posting the poll.


----------



## Shazzette

Yes, until one day in year nine when I got up in class and punched the ringleader. She always left me alone after that.


----------



## Loupgaroux

I was homeschooled from second grade & beyond. Luckily, I never had the opportunity to be bullied.


----------



## Kanerou

I've been on both ends, myself, though I'm not sure I saw myself as actually engaging in bullying at the time.


----------



## I destroy life

INTJ
Some people I met tested me at first, it's natural. It's what people do obviously. They never did it more than two times because I don't care how big someone is. I've been train from 2 years old till 9 years old to fight older people than me so I don't really fear anyone. Usually the bullies always became my friends afterward. And If ever someone would try to bully me, I'll just have to say a name instead of fighting. Then my friends would take care of the matter. I usually did everything by myself but sometimes it's good to use others.


----------



## Halcyon

Middle school sucked...


----------



## ilphithra

Hmm... people tried to... but... 

Does me getting fed up of the idiocy and kicking a guy on the balls with a (literally) steel plated boot because he was pestering me endlessly about being a goth, count as being bullied?

Or the time a drunk idiot pushed me so hard that I skid across the floor and landed by the bar, and I grabbed the nearest bar stool to mash on his head? (and only didn't because the bar owner and another guy stopped me)

Hmm... yes... people tried... and people failed... you see...

When you grow up going to schools that profess all these virtues but are actually cesspools of people running about with all kinds of weapons (knives, bats, chivs... you name it...) regardless of how rich or poor they are...

When you see riot police coming by more than once to break apart the students from junior high and high school that got into a mass inter-school brawl over a ball yet again (the schools were built side-by-side and only a flimsy netting separated them) or massive brawls due to "friend of friend of friend" coming to help, to the point of outsiders coming into the school to fight...

When you see your friend end up with a massive cut on her face because she protected you from a guy that attacked you with a knife from behind in one of those brawls...

When you see the "wilt flowers" of the school getting "ass raped" just for existing... 

When you see the teachers and school employees barricading themselves to escape the students...

... either you punch back or you're fucked.


----------



## ThatOneWeirdGuy

ilphithra said:


> ... either you punch back or you're fucked.


My words must have been wearing brass knuckles.


----------



## ilphithra

ThatOneWeirdGuy said:


> My words must have been wearing brass knuckles.


Mine had a penchant for steel plated boots and hard knuckle gloves... communicating in my junior high and high school years was quite harsh... people only seemed to understand one language... and either you spoke it or you got throttled on...


----------



## I am me

I've been bullied, always felt left out from when I was younger.
3rd grade was the year I felt like an outcast. No one actually bullied me, or if they did I didn't realize, but I was a social outcast. But that year was bad for everyone. Every week I would see the group leaving another person out. I realized it wasn't good to be alone and felt like a social outcast. I may not have noticed if it wasn't pointed out to me, but I did feel bored many times, and pretty bad when I realized I was never included in the group. That was also the beginning when I began pretending as if I was included so people wouldn't look at me funny for being alone. I never wrote about my feelings and began to hide everything. Now I am finally opening up again after all those years. 

But besides for being an outcast I was never really "bullied" like in the movies or anything. They may have tried it, but I am not sensitive, and I don't really get hurt from such things. But I do think that everyone has been bullied or left out at one point in their lives, and it is important to remember it because it helps the people be sensitive to others in the future.


----------



## ThatOneWeirdGuy

ilphithra said:


> Mine had a penchant for steel plated boots and hard knuckle gloves... communicating in my junior high and high school years was quite harsh... people only seemed to understand one language... and either you spoke it or you got throttled on...


I spoke a more complex language that they were definitely not fluent in. I think not knowing where they were getting punched half the time made it more intimidating.


----------



## IDontThinkSo

View attachment 75785


----------



## Alumina

Asian_Chick said:


> I was bullied back in elementary school because I wasn't white AND my personality was different. And just a couple months ago I was sexually harassed by a coworker, which is basically being bullied into sex.


Did you do the sex?




I was bullied, yes. All throughout school life, till it finally finished.. like 2 years ago.


----------



## Mysteryman

I was bullied through all of elementary school. It was emotional bullying and I resorted to fighting back physically. It caused me to get into a couple fights. The first fight, he threw one kick and he fell, holding his foot. I just looked down at him with a quiet stare. The second fight started with 2 kids gaining up and cornering another. I grabbed one kid and smashed his head on the nearby brick wall. The other bully stopped and stared at me with a look of fear. I signaled to the bullied kid to leave and then I briefly looked back at the remaining bully. After that fight, the school put me in therapy. From then on, I began a one man war on bullies at my school. The third fight was very brief. A kid whipped my friend with a belt and I heard him say "Ow." I, instinctively, punched the kid and made him cry.


----------



## Halcyon

I wasn't consistently bullied but the few times that I was, it was pretty bad I guess. I did have some instances in school where I was bullied. I was always excluded in school though. The worst time with bullying for me was when I went to camp. I had one friend in my bunk and his efforts to stand up for me were ineffective though I do appreciate them. The other 9 kids bullied me incessently the entire summer. I think I spent more time crying than laughing that summer. My counselors didn't do shit about it even when they saw how it was wrecking me. I never really stood up for myself. I just kind of took it. I had to live with them the entire summer while all of them just ganged up on me. And I seriously was like the nicest kid so no, I didn't do anything to provoke them. 

I think bullies always saw me as an easy target because I was always the odd one out and really scrawny (I still am). Also, I think they kind of recognized that I wasn't going to fight back because I had very low self esteem due to chronic emotional abuse at home. Oh well. What are you gonna do? Some kids are just mean I guess


----------



## SirBlunder

Those ESXPs never committed. Scary-stoic-loner face :dry:

meh. pre highschool forgiven forgotten


----------



## Kahurple

My elementary school years were the worst. I didn't talk much and did really well in school, so that's what probably set them off. Most of the bullying was psychological, i.e. blaming me for whenever the class lost a game (even if I wasn't anywhere NEAR the damn game), blaming me for when their homework didn't get done (I wouldn't give them answers or let them copy me), call me fat (even though I wasn't), calling me stupid whenever I got a wrong answer, etc. It's weird how in Pre-K and kindergarten, I got along with almost everyone. Come first grade, everyone starts distancing themselves from me.

Things got slightly better in 4th and 5th, largely because I started telling them in subtle ways to "F off". It wasn't as bad when I went through middle school and high school, but puberty is a harsh mistress, and the subtle digs at me started again. Teachers in high school started playing mental games with me ("confusing" me with another girl who looked nothing like me, "losing" my papers so I won't get an A, sharing my personal issues with other teachers), but I saw right through it. Let's just say I wouldn't be caught dead at my high school reunion.


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy

The world needs more anti-bullying initiatives such as this.


----------



## Halcyon

I got a lot of the "you're gay" and "******" stuff because apparently if you're a boy and not good at sports, it means you're gay.


----------



## Surreal Snake

yeah


----------



## Number Six

wild12397 said:


> I never really stood up for myself. I just kind of took it. I had to live with them the entire summer while all of them just ganged up on me. And I seriously was like the nicest kid so no, I didn't do anything to provoke them.
> 
> I think bullies always saw me as an easy target because I was always the odd one out and really scrawny (I still am). Also, I think they kind of recognized that I wasn't going to fight back because I had very low self esteem due to chronic emotional abuse at home. Oh well. What are you gonna do? Some kids are just mean I guess


Human beings are animals, and kids are as ruthless and opportunistic as anything else. Not fighting back is like a lame bird that fell into a shoal of piranhas - the provocation, sadly, is the willingness to take it, or inability to prevent it. Some people actually justify being a bully by saying it "toughens you up." Ironically, these are usually the first to receive a cutthroat practical joke from the stone-cold lunatics they molded during their childhoods. 

I worry that children who think they are being bullied only perpetuate the idea of being a victim - it's harder to stand up to a bully, for example, than it is to headbutt some stupid wanker in the face - even though they're the exact same thing. I had this problem - I was always told never to fight back, so I ended up in hospital more than once, very confused with what had happened.

I think it's important children are taught that life can be a bitch sometimes, and that it's ok to set that bitch on fire when it bites you.


----------



## Halcyon

Number Six said:


> Human beings are animals, and kids are as ruthless and opportunistic as anything else. Not fighting back is like a lame bird that fell into a shoal of piranhas - the provocation, sadly, is the willingness to take it, or inability to prevent it. Some people actually justify being a bully by saying it "toughens you up." Ironically, these are usually the first to receive a cutthroat practical joke from the stone-cold lunatics they molded during their childhoods.
> 
> I worry that children who think they are being bullied only perpetuate the idea of being a victim - it's harder to stand up to a bully, for example, than it is to headbutt some stupid wanker in the face - even though they're the exact same thing. I had this problem - I was always told never to fight back, so I ended up in hospital more than once, very confused with what had happened.
> 
> I think it's important children are taught that life can be a bitch sometimes, and that it's ok to set that bitch on fire when it bites you.


Agreed


----------



## Pixzelina

Not really "bullied," per se, but all throughout my entire life I always hear people talking behind my back, sometimes so loud it's obvious they don't care about whether or not I hear, and some of the stuff they have said has just been downright nasty. I started realizing I was being talked behind my back in grade 2... I was always awkward, weird, different, a tomboy, had weird, nerdy interests. I tended to make best friends with boys, and I'd spend all my recesses and lunches with them people would go on and on about us dating when we weren't:frustrating:


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy

kashiee322 said:


> Not really "bullied," per se, but all throughout my entire life I always hear people talking behind my back, sometimes so loud it's obvious they don't care about whether or not I hear, and some of the stuff they have said has just been downright nasty. I started realizing I was being talked behind my back in grade 2... I was always awkward, weird, different, a tomboy, had weird, nerdy interests.


Generally when it comes to people who do that incessantly, it isn't your fault. If they're giving you a hard time, they're most likely leaving someone else alone.

People with boring, uneventful lives with nothing to be proud of and nothing to feel accomplished over tend to gossip and bitch and moan about other people nonstop. They need it to feel relevant. They cut down other people to compensate for their own shortcomings. I come from a town full of people who fit that description to a T.

Take it from someone who's developed social anxiety disorder thanks to very similar things to which you've described.


----------



## Lacrimosa

INFP. Yes, I was bullied, somewhat. 

In 4th grade, my teacher would tell me to speak more or I'd fail her class. In 5th grade, I was called a pest by a girl because I did not let her get her way and I told her she was too bossy because of the way she treated me in a group project/assignment. 

In 6th grade, I recall this one, still clear as day, I am sitting in a row waiting for attendance to be called in gym and there's this kid behind me, he says,_"Hey fatty. Hey fatty turn around. I'm talking to you. Psst. Hey,fatty." _I didn't turn around but boy did that hurt. It felt like a million needles stabbing into my heart. I tried to hold back the tears when my mother came to pick me up but I burst and cried. 

After that, I despised work out days in gym. I would see the boys laugh at me when I tried to do a pull-up and couldn't do it. I was a chubby kid and that was a very sensitive topic for me. When the doctor told me I needed to lose weight. I came home crying but made a commitment to myself to lose weight by exercising every day. I did, too. 

I was called a mute because I didn't talk much or even at all in my classes. I was called weird as well, because of my social awkwardness and anxiety when talking to others. I don't why being called weird by people hurt me so much....

I remember coming home one day in 6th grade with such a sad and depressed feeling and then "How to Save a Life" by The Fray played on my TV. I think I cried even more because that song really touched me during that time.


----------



## RandomNote

Nah i was pretty unnoticed at some point.


----------



## KateMarie999

Where is this poll for extroverts? Is there a marked difference between introverts and extroverts being bullied? For the record, I was bullied and really badly.


----------



## UnknownObservantTortoise

Too many godamn times. The kids who lived around me were immature morons at best, save a special few who remained my friends, or just didnt realise what they were doing. but ive found it interesting how it says that my type(infp) has a majority of being bullied (roughly 75%) so yeah, screw you society


----------



## LunacyxFringe

I used to get made fun of a lot, and I've only ever had one real bully.

The teasing was pretty awful. It was to the point where people felt so sorry for me they wouldn't even make fun of me anymore. My way of coping was a hit or miss. I would never respond to anything I heard. I just stared off into space or started to write a long letter to one of my friends. Slowly but surely they got over it and left me alone. The days it didn't work were rough.


----------



## MCRTS

ISFJ. 

Yeah, I got bullied, from pre-school to secondary school. My childhood wasn't that bad. I had some friends, at least. But secondary school was terrible. Going to school became a living nightmare.My coping strategy was awful. I just withdrew from everyone. Of course, now I have to deal with the consequences - terrible social anxiety, panic attacks and bouts of depression. 

But it does get better. I'm thankful that I am away from that environment. I'm grateful that I am alive. I don't know what the future brings, but I know that with my experiences, I can deal with whatever comes.


----------



## GoodOldDreamer

I was bullied throughout my schooling. But it was heaven compared to the abuse I had to deal with at home, so... *shrugs* :dry:


----------



## Francessca

Yes I was bullied a lot in primary school, although I was introverted and shy, when people bothered me I was often very opinionated and bluntly honest in fighting back. I was quite socially awkward as well which lead to me being made fun of sometimes, although now I tend to joke around about my awkwardness and it no longer bothers me  When I got to high school, it was completely different and I made a lot of friends and I don't think I was bullied at all until year 9 when I moved to a different school. At my new school things were okay at first but I started to be made fun of and shunned by some of my classmates and it eventually got so bad that I had to move back to my previous school. Those were the main bullying experiences I had and they really affected my self esteem and confidence for a long time. I'm sure others have had worse though and I'm pretty lucky on the whole.


----------



## clelius

It was only name-calling and teasing.
I've never been physically assaulted in school.

It was mostly during elementary and middle school.
It wasn't that bad, actually.
I don't care about other people's opinion on me, therefore I just felt nothing when I was being teased. It was just like if they were talking about other stuff.
I'm not sensitive to things like criticism or teasing.

The only time I remember being hurt because of something told by a classmate was in 5th grade when a girl said that it would have been better off if I were dead.
I was upset at first, but then I remembered that her opinion wasn't as important as mine and I didn't care anymore.
Anyway, during the lunch break in the lunch room I dropped orange juice on that girl's t-shirt and I acted passive-aggressive towards her all the time after that.

Once in 8th grade some kids threw paper balls at me. I had a meltdown because that day I was easily irritable, they got scared and never dared doing that again.
It was amusing to see how easily I could scare people. I learned to do that on purpose beyond the years to make sure people won't annoy me.

90% of the times I was teased by girls while boys were usually nice and tried to help me.
I developed a lack of trust towards my own gender because of this.
Also, usually they talked at my back, but I could hear them because I have a very good hearing.
I hate it when people talk at my back, because this means they don't have the gut to tell things to my face. I prefer people that tell things to my face.

I was lucky. I was never physically attacked (I was threathened of being beaten up, but I laughed at those threaths and my classmates started avoiding me when during a meltdown I pushed one against the wall) and because of how I am I'm not sensitive to criticism, prise or teasing, therefore my school days weren't painful and depressing but just rather boring. I have always been fairly content with my life anyway.


----------



## haijakingu

I was bullied ever since. Just because I look un-Chinese and being rather reserved...and also for liking unfeminine toys like Dragon Ball, Power Rangers, swords, and the like. I was discriminated both by my classmates and some teachers. Heck, even my cousins who attempted to blind me by shooting a pellet gun on my forehead. F*k them lol. And I felt betrayed sometimes when I realize that my parents never came to defend me. With the reasoning that 'they're kids'. Oh well, I was a child.

Well, that part is kinda okay now that I got older...


----------



## Empress Appleia Cattius XII

I went to many schools, and was bullied relentlessly in all of them, pretty much.


----------



## android654

No. Not even a little.

I school hopped quite a bit, but more often than not people kind of find me and cling on. I don't know why, but people rarely have issue with me even though I think I'm a rather difficult person. At least that's how I see myself.

A few times people tried picking on me, pick fights, but when they saw I was ready to go they would usually back down. There were a few fights but it was the result of people not knowing when to back off.


----------



## Antipode

I was only bullied once in 7th grade, and I put an end to it quickly with vicious words. xD Ever since then, nothing. I was pretty low key through my school life. I "knew" everyone, and everyone "liked" me, but it was pretty basic. I pretty much blended in with the world. I didn't stand out enough for people to say, "Omg I love him!" or enough for people to say, "Omg I hate him!"


----------



## Manhu

Yes, both mentally and physically from daycare to when I was 17 years old. Then again if I start to think what if I wasn't bullied. How different would my life be, because I like how my life is now. I wouldn't change a thing if I got a time machine. (Butterfly effect)


----------



## Pancreatic Pandora

I'm not sure wether to call it "bullying" or not but I certainly was picked on during my school years and I usually didn't fight back (the exception being a few cases were I exploded). Sometimes they offended me, most of the time I thought they were dumb. Actually, they are.


----------



## SuperSoaker

People who mistake my kindness/softness for weakness usually takes 2 steps back and get real humble when I've had enough.

Yeah and I really, really hate bullies and manipulative people.






BANG! BANG! BANG!


----------



## JTHearts

I'm an extrovert and I've been bullied


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Yes, unfortunately. It has etched a permanent scar in my psyche. I get neurotic sometimes, but I have been learning to open up socially. It is a process of recovery which has been taking place since 10 years ago through my own initiative. All these extroverted shenanigans that I've been doing are all part of the healing process. I go volunteering, I attend workshops and art events. I even force myself to wake in the morning to go running around the neighbourhood because if I don't create a reason to go out, I would never go out of my house.


----------



## Leah2

I guess you could call it bullying. I was in an unhealthy friendship for a long time in high school. She was so mean and manipulative and she knew that she had complete control over me. The thing about who I am is I don't really have a backbone. I can't really stick up for myself because I hate confrontation and I hate upsetting people. I would rather take all the heat and deal with the emotion myself. Well for the longest time she knew how to manipulate me and work my emotions in a way to get what she wanted from me. She would get me to give her money and never pay me back. She would get me to do things that I didn't want to do. It was a lot of peer pressure and I'm still upset at myself for letting it get so out of hand. Anyways it was a toxic friendship and I'm glad I finally moved away. The move increased the distance between us and eventually the "friendship" fizzled out.


----------



## ArmchairCommie

INTP here and I've been lucky and privileged enough that I have never been bullied in my life. Perhaps it is because of the fact that I live in such a nice town full of kind people, or perhaps it is because of the fact that I am taller than average so no one feels like messing with me, lol. Probably the real reason is that I don't like to get involved in any sort of drama so I don't get dragged into conflicts.


----------



## Engelsstaub

In kindergarten yes, although I do not remember that period too well anyway.

Primary school classes 1-3 I had pretty friendly relations with most of the class, but sadly I had to move to another school.

Classes 4-6 were more difficult and yes it did happen. Although the bullies quickly found a more rewarding target than me and switched. It was a slightly retarded girl (i'd guess an ISFP) who in addition to that had a pretty annoying personality and behaviour. Moreover she was known to be constantly bootlicking the teachers which made the rest of the class hate her. I was left mostly alone. Middle school was with the same people.

High school was mostly fine. I had pretty OK relations with most of the people. Some didn't like me, but I wouldn't call it bullying.


----------



## sicksadworlds

Yes, the fact that I was always very shy and quiet (plus socially anxious) and didn't like to go out and party just to get drunk and make out with other people like the rest of my peers made some people make fun of me because of that.


----------



## MyLow

Yes, it started in primary school, but only very slightly. It got worse in 5th grade, but 7th grade to 10th grade was hell. 11th & 12th was a bit better because the classes changed and I was already in therapy by then and coped better. Also because a new victim joined our school and more people bullied her than me. I moved after I graduated and am not bullied anymore.


----------



## Allyrah

Honestly, yes and no. I recall being bullied to some extent, but I wonder how much of that I overreacted to, or imagined. Looking back, I felt really self-conscious and had low self-esteem, so if anyone said almost anything even a little unkind or teasing to me, I would take it really seriously and end up close to tears. I would also assume that anyone whispering and giggling between themselves and another were automatically making fun of me. Maybe they were, but it's very possible I was convincing myself of something not actually based in reality. Either way, I answered yes to the question because in grades 7-8 I can recall coming home and crying almost every day. I would have to say that at least _some_ of that was real, intentional bullying and not completely sensationalized, or made up in my head. But again, the bulk of it probably came down to my own self-doubts, meaning that I, in all likelihood, was my greatest bully. Thankfully, I've learned how to be more open, grew a backbone, and now if anyone tries to walk all over me they're going to find that I won't put up with it. And I've learned to love myself- for the most part anyways.


----------



## Shade

I was bullied sporadically from preschool up until fifth grade. I used to think it was mainly from a thing I did in second grade, but looking back it started earlier. I would cry a lot, at least once a week. The thing was, it was quite a tightly knit class, so it was not as if I was left out and shunned by the other kids (well, sometimes). It was more that everyone would hang around, and then there was me and a few others who often got picked on during recess and in the classroom and stuff. So sometimes I was part of the bigger group who bullied one of the other unlucky bastards, but more often than not I was the "kid in the middle". It was easy to get me to cry, and I guess I had a funny reaction over all. I've always been a bit daft in social settings as well, which makes me easy to pick on in that kind of way where the joke is on you, only you don't realize it until some time after.

Then when we left fifth grade and everyone had to choose a new school me and a few others started at the same one. So we kind of hung out, but one after the other switched schools and when the guy who kept what was left of the group together went, I basically had no friends. Never been good at approaching people, plus at that time I considered most others idiotic assholes, probably to make things easier for myself. This was in the second term of seventh grade, which meant I spent two and a half years all alone until it was time to switch school again for tenth, eleventh and twelfth grade. 

That was a pretty hard time in my life. When I finished fifth grade I promised my self that I would never cry again. But then I discovered just what kind of powerful emotions could be evoked by books, movies, music, poems and the like. So I had to reform my promise, and make it so that I wouldn't cry about "real things" that happened to me. So it was okay for me to cry when I re-read my favourite book, but not when I couldn't stand the loneliness. 

I've kept that promise so far.


----------



## INFJenNiFer

Hmm... I notice that the Ns are more likely to be bullied than Ss... 

Or is it just because more Ns are in the forum than Ss?


----------



## Shade

INFJennifer said:


> Hmm... I notice that the Ns are more likely to be bullied than Ss...
> 
> Or is it just because more Ns are in the forum than Ss?


Might be that, might also be a perception thing. Like if Ns are more prone to interpret other's behaviour as hostile compared to Ss.


----------



## Engelsstaub

This might be true. Especially at early age when they are not familiar with the idea of laughing at oneself and tend to take things personally. Then the actual bullying may start if such person doesn't join the play.

Introverts are less likely to stay centered, confident and talk back in case of some rude jokes and comments.


----------



## ShadowsRunner

Quite often still.

And not, bulled as in "I am weak, and I less others walk all over me" doormat kind of a way, it's more that there's just something about me that attracts scorn from feeble minds.

They just go after me, almost instinctively or something. It's really annoying, I don't know what it is. It's usually though, most often the most oafish, meathead-ed types of individuals. I have realized that I must literally protect, and keep away from certain types of individuals or people, as then I will surely attract them in spades, and then by some strange ancient occurrence by God, I feel the hair on my neck stand up, and I start to feel some strange energetic shift in the emotional energy around me, and I know this same old predictable pattern once again starts. They come after me, I am suddenly in focus, and I am sneered, laughed at and beguiled. 

It doesn't really matter what I do. I used to go to the gym and work out and for a period I was fairly filled out, but nothing stops this strange ancient ritual from occurring in my presence. Sometimes I think my existence, my way of being merely confuses, and frightens others. They simply are unable to comprehend me. Generally, I am not that strange, and I wish to once open up, but sadly I learned to hide everything away. 

And thus, the human world is ever but a strange place I must traverse and walk through alone.

But I am not a typically westernized male, and my quiet nature is often confused as apparently it is still not very common or well understood for quiet people to really exist in the west; the land of obnoxious gratuitous extroverts. I almost feel as though they are animals, trained to be sickened on individuals as me, there's a dark presence, and their fangs come on.

It feels akin to this:


----------



## puzzled

Looks like INFPs take the gold medal for this event. Just another reason to be jealous of INFPs.


----------



## ShadowsRunner

Oh I just realized that yes, I believe that there are specifically designated individuals who are the allotted space to which the collective, the majority may express all their pent of frustration and anger out on. It's so subconscious they are not even aware of it.

"Look, look there person is entirely not conforming, that's bad! it's bad! don't they realize how wrong it is? they're stupid, they're losers, they don't understand"~and thus, it becomes okay to bully, harass and mistreat those who are not a part of the majority in some way. It's subconscious.

It's not okay to not conform.


----------



## ShadowsRunner

puzzled said:


> Looks like INFPs take the gold medal for this event. Just another reason to be jealous of INFPs.


Well no, in this society, Fi is considered socially acceptable and is often met with ostracization and demeaned quite profusely. It goes too strongly against the collective, and the majority rule and say.

We're thus set as dogs on each other, as we fight for scraps. The individuals who are not always the most upfront, or showy in their acts of strength and dominance are as well, thus petered out from most social stratospheres and deemed defective and unworthy. 

As well, "show in acts of strength, dominance" being of course, influenced or originating from are most innate social, and cultural values and norms. Despite the west having proposed itself as being "individualistic" it shuns and disowns those who attempt to express or pursue such a desire or purpose. What it really desires or wants is indentured servitude, competition, hostility, and unmet desires circumvented to rage, anger against those who do not conform, or anything outside of what it feels is foreign in some nature.


----------



## Lakigigar

Hmm. So many INFP's bullied. I'm not an exception on it by the way. But i'm sure others had a tougher time than what i had. I was always excluded and i had not that many friends. I was also often insulted with words like: gay, gay lord, ... . The same people now claim that they respect gays. Well, how can you respect them, if you insult them or use the word to bully others. How could others that never reacted on it, say that they currently like gays when they didn't do anything when someone was insulted with that kind of words. As reaction, i was quite hostile against gays (what i'm not currently, now i love them and i have some gays as friend. I probably have more gays as friend than heterosexual males (quite ironically).

I was bullied on the Internet, in the last years of primary school, nearly all years on secondary school (and quite severe in the fourth year of secondary school). I changed two times from school in 9 months. .. Last school was a pretty good one, the class appreciated me (but that were nearly all girls). I noticed that in the classes where there were only females, i was never bullied. But in all other classes i was bullied (no exception). The last years of my secondary school were a lot better. Some people still found me weird & strange, but i was accepted. But still famous. Everyone knew my name from the first day they met me. At a moment, i know the whole class supported me when I was insulted by a girl in our class, but she was actually in her right, i think. The weirdness had some benefits. Some found it attractive. I always had at least some support of some friends. Except in fourth year, that was a pretty hard year. I knew that I just spend time in some breaks in the toilet, just because no-one wanted me to in their group.

It traumatized me. I received many fears from this (fear from abandonment, and a desire to be dependent). Because I was mistreated by my mom, and i had some developing problems because i knew my first words when I was 5/6 yrs old, i always had problems to keep up with the rest. That was probably a source of my weirdness. I did nothing wrong, I just wasn't socially skilled. At this moment, i'm too afraid to study or to work or to do something and i'm isolating myself (just because of those fears that are the results of trauma's).


----------



## bigstupidgrin

I voted yes, but: I was afraid of bullying 100x more than I was actually bullied. I consider myself lucky in that.


----------



## Mange

Never while in school. I've been teased by people more now that I'm an adult. Which is both surprising and not when you think about it.


----------



## Rhonda Rousey

yep, but i took it like a champ and didn't take it too seriously, i bullied too. :kitteh:


----------

